# Sorria, você está em Caxias!



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Para quem não entendeu o título do tópico (ou seja, não é do Rio), é uma referência ao famoso outdoor "sorria, você está na Barra" quando chegamos na Barra da Tijuca. 😁

Boa tarde pessoal! Algumas fotos que tirei nas últimas semanas aqui em Duque de Caxias. Apesar dos transtornos causados pelo vírus chinês, a construção civil e a maioria dos serviços não pararam. A cidade ainda está funcionando, graças a Deus. 🙌

Próximos posts, mostrarei obras (públicas e privadas) que vêm acontecendo no município.

Região central de Caxias, visto do bairro Parque Lafaiete




















Ao fundo a região de Irajá, no Rio





































Algumas fotos do centro

Praça Roberto Silveira



















Câmara de vereadores em reformas


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Sempre bom ver Caxias progredindo. Parabéns ao thread, depois quero saber como voce montou. Hospedou direto no SSC?


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Agora algumas obras...

Viaduto do Gramacho. Vai acabar com um dos grandes transtornos na mobilidade urbana, que é um cruzamento com a linha férrea










O último vão que será colocado



































Existia uma favela às margens do rio, no local das fotos. Foi totalmente removida










Urbanização do entorno










Aqui será uma nova avenida com um parque linear, e provavelmente a última casa com desapropriação pendente


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Rodovia Washington Luiz (BR-040), ao fundo, intersecção com a Rio-Bahia (direita) e Arco Metropolitano (esquerda)










Outlet Premium










Sentido Rio



















CD da Braskem e Viaduto do Pilar, recém construído



















Nova Ceasa


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Região do Caxias Shopping





























Construção de comercial de 14 andares no bairro Parque Duque










Fotos do bairro Jardim Primavera


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Continuação...






































Voltando ao centro... Estação de trem










Rodoviária (sem ônibus 😕) e obras de recapeamento asfáltico... As ruas do centro ganharão asfalto novo










Uma rua do bairro 25 de Agosto










Av. Brigadeiro Lima e Silva










Região dos bares próxima a Unigranrio


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Hospital São José, recém colocado em operação pela prefeitura


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Construção de deque às margens do rio Capivari em Xerém


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Sempre bom ver Caxias progredindo. Parabéns ao thread, depois quero saber como voce montou. Hospedou direto no SSC?



Sim. 👍

Obrigado pelo comentário!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito boas as melhorias em Duque de Caxias.


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Tem muita coisa acontecendo, espero que as obras não sejam impactadas pela crise da pandemia.
Não imaginava que o relevo da cidade fosse tão acidentado.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Obras de recapeamento no centro (fotos de hoje)


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Novas luminárias de LED sendo instaladas. O centro e vários bairros e avenidas principais já têm essa nova iluminação:


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mais fotos...


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Thread de forista raíz! Obrigado Lorram, as fotos são muito interessantes principalmente para mim que não conheço a rm do RJ. Como disse o Ice bom ver que as obras não pararam.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Thread de forista raíz! Obrigado Lorram, as fotos são muito interessantes principalmente para mim que não conheço a rm do RJ. Como disse o Ice bom ver que as obras não pararam.



Obrigado!!!! 😊


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Mais...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Vila São Luiz










Itatiaia










25 de Agosto














































Pq. Paulicéia


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Saracuruna - obras de canalização do canal Farias





































Aqui (ao menos por enquanto) é o final da obra




























Daqui a obra segue por mais um quilômetro e meio


----------

